# Question : how well do you guys think the new stumpjumper will down DH ?



## MrGary (Jan 14, 2019)

Im looking at buying the 2019 stumpjumper over the enduro . I would like to take it to the bike park but thinking it might not be heavy duty enough to ride rough downhill . 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

definitely not a dh bike or anything even close to resembling one...


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> definitely not a dh bike or anything even close to resembling one...


This.

Just for grins: What's the build on it?


----------



## crfnick56 (Mar 7, 2012)

Neither bike is a "downhill bike" but I rode my Stumpjumper at a bike park a few times with no real issues. I wouldn't really make it a habit but a few times a year will be fine. If you plan on going more then I would seriously consider a downhill bike.


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

It has a water bottle cage, what else needs to be said. Nice bike though, but as you said, not heavy duty enough and stuff will break fast.


----------



## Tom Howard (Jan 8, 2019)

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/M...1ltwrc8JW_tPP8_N9PfBI1yHAQ8dYy3Q=w502-h382-no

seems some folk reckon its a good idea..


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

langster831 said:


> It has a water bottle cage, what else needs to be said.


Not to be that guy, but just about every enduro bike has a cage and they're just fine at the park.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Seventh-777 said:


> ...they're just fine at the park.


in reality, if your're a newer rider, any modern trail bike is more than capable as you won't be able to out ride its limits yet...


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> in reality, if your're a newer rider, any modern trail bike is more than capable as you won't be able to out ride its limits yet...


But the DH course might be out of your limits on a trail bike.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

jeremy3220 said:


> But the DH course might be out of your limits on a trail bike.


i get that the dh bike is the better tool for the job, but in reality if you aren't able to slowly ride the dh trail at least on a trail bike, a proper dh rig really isn't going to help you at that point...


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

I have a bunch of friends who ride way harder than I do ride the older gen (2016-'18) stumpys as their park bikes and they all did fine. The new ones are even better. I personally am on a '19 stumpy short travel and I'll do a park day or two on it, although my main park bike is a 150mm bike. It just depends, do you want to race and mash rock gardens/double black trails? Get a DH bike. If you want a practical bike that can handle anything at the bike park (not at race speeds mind you) and then take you on some trail rides too, the stumpy is the perfect bike. Downhill bikes are overkill for anyone that isn't racing. Trust me I've owned 10+ downhill bikes over the years. They are truly wonderful and very fun bikes, but they make terrible only bikes. 

I highly recommend the stumpy

Also, guys like Cody Kelley and most of the local bike park rippers back in Utah all ride trail bikes for everything now. If they can hit those tech double blacks twice as fast as me on their 150mm bikes when I'm on my dh? You don't need a dh bike.

Oh and final note I've tested all the stumpys and enduros extensively in both wheel sizes. The enduro 27.5 is a mini-dh. I personally didn't like it. The stumpy is more lively and just as confident (with the new geo). The 29 enduro is one of my favorite bikes ever, but the new 29 stumpy is just better. I ride faster on my 29 stumpy st in CERTAIN tech sections than I did on the enduro. 

2019 stumpy > enduro imo. I'm excited to see how they change the enduro with the next revision though. Hopefully it's 2020 release.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah ride the stumpy's ....and the end of day you will be beat up...trust me as you age you feel the difference at night....


----------



## gregD (Nov 29, 2009)

I rode park on my 27.5 Enduro last year while my son rode my demo. It was perfect on the jump trails and faster than my friends bikes. so much fun. Definitely harder in the gnarly steep stuff and not very good for that (Duh). Still was fun to ride and a lot lighter. Didnt get beat up either.I have a friend who rides his stumpy but only the jump trails and not that often. Id go with the Enduro as its adequate for trail riding too.


----------

